# John deere 4230



## vinces hay service (Feb 18, 2012)

I am starting a custom hay operation and just purchased a used jd 4230 with a cab. This is the biggest tractor I have owned and was wanting some general tips for haying with it and also tips with the tractor in general. I have operated tractors this size and bigger on other farms in the past. Any feedback is appreciated!


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

Vince, They are pretty tough tractors and make good haying tractors. Little over a hundred hp I think. Use to have one and then moved up to a 4240. Used it to run a 16'mower conditioner and a NH 5x6 round baler. They do like to drink fuel though. If you have a PS tranny, keep the levers inside the cab lubricated and it will help with shifting. I just use a spray type with spray tube. No other tricks that I can think of. That tractor should pull all of your haying equipment. Welcome to the forum. Mike


----------



## Bob M (Feb 11, 2012)

Great haying tractor, I have 2 4230's and 2 4430's. If it is a quad range they tend to get caught in park, but very easy to release. You just put gear shifter in 1st and let clutch out a little or reverse if that does not work. I have over 15,000 hours on one of mine.


----------



## vinces hay service (Feb 18, 2012)

Okay Thanks! I have heard starting problems come standard with this tractor usually, any input on that?


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

Didn't have any problems with mine that I can think of.


----------



## man of steel (Feb 1, 2010)

Yes they are not too great in the cold. Plug them in


----------



## Nitram (Apr 2, 2011)

man of steel said:


> Yes they are not too great in the cold. Plug them in


This is true here in Kansas in the winter. I put mine on a heavy duty timer as I feed cattle after my daytime job. It's a 4430 and most I have heard of either use a block heater or ether but I don't like using ether not sure if it's hard on them but its just my preference. good luck,happy haying and welcome this is a great site packed full of good info! Martin


----------



## Barry Bowen (Nov 16, 2009)

Ether is not good if you can possible avoid it. It burns so hot that it burns virtually all the oil out of the cylinder walls. Hence you get much faster wear as the oil has to work its way back in to the cylinder walls. Best to use block heater if at all possible or be very very stingy with the ether. Just a general rule here.


----------



## jenkinsfarmsinc (Dec 8, 2011)

The 30 series are all hard starting, my 4630 won't even think of starting if it gets below freezing. I also have problems with it getting stuck in park, it is worse if its parked on a slope. Can't go wrong with a Deere so I bet you will really enjoy it, good luck.


----------



## Bob M (Feb 11, 2012)

I have problems starting ours also, but no problems when plugged in. Also it depends on which injection pump it has.


----------



## barnrope (Mar 22, 2010)

My neighbor has a 4230 with 2300 hours. Its a 75' with a quad range. What's it worth?? Hasn't been run much more than 25 hrs in the last 15 years.


----------



## Nitram (Apr 2, 2011)

12 to 18 K with around 5 to 9 thousand hrs per tractor house. as you know the shape its in and the mantainance has alot to due with the true value. your advantage is knowing the previous owner Martin


----------



## vinces hay service (Feb 18, 2012)

Thanks martin! i did talk to the previous owner about it and he said they loved it, just wanted something newer. They traded it into the deere dealer, and i picked it up for 11k!


----------

